
Securing client-side public API access with OAuth 2 and Symfony - riaface
https://www.codevate.com/blog/12-securing-client-side-public-api-access-with-oauth-2-and-symfony
======
dalbin
By looking at the random generated credentials, it seems the entropy is low.

In the source code [github], base_convert is used, the documentation write :

WARNING: base_convert() may lose precision on large numbers.

My PHP is little rusty, but should probably make a pull-request.

[github]:
[https://github.com/FriendsOfSymfony/FOSOAuthServerBundle/blo...](https://github.com/FriendsOfSymfony/FOSOAuthServerBundle/blob/master/Util/Random.php#L32)

